# So I Feel Kinda Bad, Should I?? **a bit LONG**



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, so yesterday I went with the beagle, Lady, new owner out to the vet's office to get her Rabies, is all we had time for as Kat, the new owner was running behind, ok so anywayz, I get home and Orion is crated, I asked my roommate why he was she said that the new neighbors that live behind us had been outside or something and it took her 10 minutes to get Orion in the house, said he was going nuts at the back of the fence, so I left him in there and let Phoenix out, and all of a sudden he is doing the same thing, so I see the dog they have a Rottie, gorgeous guy, barking and running from his doorstep to the street, I look over the fence there and there is a guy and his daughter walking down the sidewalk, on the opposite side of the street from this dog.

So i go to the back of the fence and look over, he walked towards me when he saw me and barked, and I was like this is my yard dude, he turned around and walked off, so I came in the house and called 311 which is the non-emergency number, I told the dispatcher that the dog had charged the man and his daughter, the ONLY reason I called is because he went off his property to bark at the guy and his kid, to me not cool. So 2 officers, both female, lol, show up and he went right to them, they put him back in the yard and tried to find out how he got out and couldn't, I saw them leave and about 10 minutes later, AC showed up and took him away.

Now I did yell towards the house to see if anyone was home and the officers knocked several times, I feel bad because the guy has been trying to fix his fence, I have seen him working on it, and he didn't get home til nearly 10pm last night, and he came home to no dog in his back yard. I feel bad but I don't, ya know?? Just needed to see what others thought, was I wrong??


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Since they have him you know he's safe. He can always go get his dog. He could have got hit by a car while going to bark at someone.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Aimee, I just know how I would have felt is all. But again my dogs are always contained and never left outside when I am not home. ((hugs))


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

No, I don't think your wrong at all!

I have the same problem in my neighborhood, only its a freakin' dachshund.

He basically lives underneath my house and likes to make A LOT of noise at 2 in the morning to make all of my dogs go absolutely crazy and just piss me off.

He is extremely aggressive/fearful and barks,growls, and charges at EVERYONE in his path.

He lives about 5 houses down from me. We spoke to the owners on numerous occasions and they never even attempted to fixed the problem.
I called animal control just about everyday, and they never pick up the phone or return my calls.
Now just last week my Chihuahua Lucy went into heat, which really brought his little butt around more.

Mind you Lucy is 4 pounds and he is 15+.

I have a pen on the side of my house for the Chihuahuas... What really erked my nerve was when I went inside to get a bowl of water for the Chihuahuas,(gone not even 2 minutes) I came back out and the bastard was in my Chihuahua pen. I lost it!!!!

I took the situation into my own hands...
I managed to maneuver him into an old kennel and took him to the Animal Shelter.
I explained everything to the lady at the front desk and we took him back and put him into the holding area.
I felt SO BAD for doing so, but the owners just did not care for this dog. He's always out in the freezing cold trying to scavenge around for food. So, I felt it was the best thing possible.

Well what do you know, two days later he's back in my yard!!!!!

I'm at a lost of what to do at this point....

Ugh, I just get so frustrated with it...
I mean, is it that hard to contain him? I have 5 dogs and ALL of mine are properly contained at all times and have never once roamed around the neighborhood!

Sorry, lol... Just a rant...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If I was you I'd get one of those havahart traps that they use to catch feral cats and set it up with some dog food. I'd keep trapping his little butt and bring him in each time. The first time your animal gets loose and taken in you don't get in trouble, but when it keeps happening they usually add fines. Which usually deters people from making the same mistake twice, but not always.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lool Brandi, is exactly how I feel about the Daschund across the street, and if I was you and you have already taken him to the shelter, take him back and tell them that if he shows up again you will shoot him. Not that you would but htese ppl need to be held responsible for their dog, ughhh ppl make me mad sometimes, sorry girl ((hugs))

GREAT advice Aimee, lol, and I was J/K about shooting hte dog


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Good advice!!! 

I will do exactly that.

I know they were charged 75.00 to get him back...but I had no idea about additional fines.

I will be getting one of those traps though.. Excellent idea!

Thank you


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

It wasn't wrong just like you contain your dogs he can contain his dog as well while the fence is being repaired. Somethng worse could have happened to that dog or that dog could have done something to somebody else as well and the situation could of been a lot worse. You did him a favor  I hope it was a wake up call to him.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not wrong. A responsible owner would have gotten his fence fixed STAT. If dude had been fixing his fence then it was stupid on his part to leave his dog in the backyard if it had not been finished. I wouldn't feel bad at all.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont sweat it. It happens in my neighborhood except there isn't ac just the police. Called the cops before because their dogs get loose and charge my dogs and I. Once, they jumped on my lady when she was pregnant for my daughter.not cool. Even tho the cops have been notified nothing changed, so I will get a nice can of mace lol. So you did the right thing!!!! No worries- things could have been worse and you saved the dog and some potential harms to the dog and others.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome, thanks all, this really does make me feel better  ((hugs))

I still have not seen the dog back today, am wondering if he is gonna go get him or not. That is what upsets me the most I think, that he didn't even care, but I don't know that for srue. 

Thanks again though


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree with everyone who is telling you that you did the right thing and possibly saved the dog from getting hurt or even hurting someone else. The guy should have made sure his fence was 100% before leaving the dog out. I never leave mine out when I'm not home anyway - and there's nothing wrong with my fence, I just don't like to take chances and feel better knowing that they're safe in their home.

But, if one or both of my dogs happened to get loose while I was away I would be GRATEFUL to the person who took the initiative to assure that they didn't come to any harm or cause any harm. Even a small fine or citation would be worth it and better than coming home to an injured or dead dog or a lawsuit from someone who got bit.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Gimbler, that makes me feel a lot better actually, ((hugs))


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I just hope AC left a note and the guy doesn't think his dog ran out, or at least call AC. If the dog isn't back soon, I would let the neighbor know you saw AC take his dog in case he isn't thinking about calling them himself.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

No I think he went and got the dog, I heard him last night for a little bit, but he has had him in the house and I have not heard him today.


----------

